# Scale converter



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I hope this is the right section of the forum to put this.

Found it tonight just searching around:

http://webpages.charter.net/sinkwich/sdventure/html/sd_scalecalc2.htm


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Bookmarked. Thanks Fire :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks,
My head just stopped hurting!


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, it won't make my head stop hurting, but it is a useful converter, thanks Fire21


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I argue for a NMRA scale 'ruler'.

The one I have is metal and a foot long but has 
O, HO, and N scales on it.

It is very easy to use. For example,
if you want to built a building from scratch,
you get standard construction measurements,
then using the scale ruler, you mark and cut
material in those dimensions in the scale you use. Just
like you'd use a tape to build something
full size. No figuring, no head aches
And less chance for errors.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

If you model O gauge or 1/4" you are in luck. Readily available architect scales (you know the funny three lobed rulers) have a 1/4 inch equals one foot scale. Don't get the engineers version. Also a three lobed ruler/scale it is divided in decimal scales (always divisions of ten).

I generally just 'eyeball' the equipment I have to come up with a building portal or structure that 'fits'. By fits I mean one that looks good.

But I am not a purist, I do O gauge (having moved from N) because it is more toy like and scales are less demanding/critical. O is, after all, all over the map with sizes.

From experience however I can appreciate how out of place things can look in N scale when not sized properly.

Like the converter though, I've bookmarked it for future use!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steve Horvath (Aug 10, 2014)

http://gardenstatecentral.com/scale_calc.html

Here is a link for scale converter


----------

